# Is it ok to bath a dog that still has stitches in?



## DorcyLumens

My girl got fixed yesterday and she was stuck in a cage all day and she must have gone to the bathroom on herself, because she smells pretty bad. I'm wondering if it is ok to give her a bath since she still has her stitches in? My vet told me it was fine, but I want to make sure here first.

Also, the shampoo that I have is Hartz Groomer's Best Puppy Shampoo (bought at Walmart), is this a decent shampoo for my girl? She's around 7 months old, so I think she's still a puppy, so I thought the shampoo should be ok. I live in a rural area and the closest Petsmart is over 50 miles away, so I am limited to stuff from Walmart. 

Thanks alot for the replies.


----------



## ara28

If the vet said it was ok but you're still aprehensive about it, I would call back and ask if you need to bath her in warm water or cold water with shampoo or not with shampoo and if it is ok to touch the area where the stitches are. 
However, I just googled "spay post op instructions" and all the links I clicked on said to NOT bathe your pet for 7-10 days.


----------



## briteday

I would not immerse the dog in water until stitches have been removed. Perhaps your vet misunderstood your request. It is not unusual for dogs to be a bit mess after a procedure. But I would only use wet wipes (the kind used to clean up baby's bottom) until the stitches come out.


----------



## Shaina

I was strictly told to not bathe my dogs or let them swim after their surgeries. Something about softening the wound and potential infection risks.

I was told to wait until a few days after the stitches were out, to be totally safe (this all by my vet).


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse

my pup was spay a little while ago andthe vet said not to bathe her for at least 14 days after the operation.


----------



## DorcyLumens

Thanks so much for the quick replies! I took a damp washcloth and wiped her a little bit, and it seemed to have worked some. I'll wait until she wakes up and use a baby wipe some more. 

My only other problem is that she is due for her Frontline tomorrow (it's been 1 month). Do you guys think it's ok to apply it? I think it should be since her back is clean and I won't be giving her a bath for over a week anyways. I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be, but I want to be 100% sure before I do anything. 

I'm sorry for being such a worrier, but I was really nervous about getting her fixed and leaving her overnight at the vets, and I want to make sure everything goes great. 

Thanks again!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Nothing wrong with worrying...and you came to the right place for advice. If you are not in a heavy flea area, it probably wouldn't hurt to wait until she feels better and you can bathe her properly, then put on the frontline. I don't trust that they way it won't wash off...I'd rather wait for the flea treatment than risk it being washed off, IMO.


----------



## Patt

So sorry they sent her home "dirty". We tell our clients no baths until the sutures are removed in 14 days. Sounds like you got her cleaned up by a damp wash cloth, just keep working on it without getting her wet. I don't think Frontline will hurt her but I think I would go along with Becky's suggestion and wait. If you have a flea problem you can always use Capstar, which is non-toxic and leaves no residue on the coat.


----------

